# [correo] detectado como SPAM

## alexluna

hola gente. Tengo un servidor de correo (postfix, dovecot, sasl), tod funciona bien, mando y recivo correos perfectamente, mi unico problema es que cuando mando un correo, a la persona que se lo mando siempre le llega como spam o como correo no deseado.

he checado en las listas negras que hay en internet y me reportan que todo esta bien (no estoy en las listas negras).

http://www.rediris.es/mail/abuso/ln.es.html

http://openrbl.org/

http://www.dnsstuff.com/

alguna idea, o es algo de configuracion de postfix??

----------

## i92guboj

 *alexluna wrote:*   

> hola gente. Tengo un servidor de correo (postfix, dovecot, sasl), tod funciona bien, mando y recivo correos perfectamente, mi unico problema es que cuando mando un correo, a la persona que se lo mando siempre le llega como spam o como correo no deseado.
> 
> he checado en las listas negras que hay en internet y me reportan que todo esta bien (no estoy en las listas negras).
> 
> http://www.rediris.es/mail/abuso/ln.es.html
> ...

 

Primero habrá que ver por qué ese correo es marcado como spam. En primer lugar, necesitamos saber más cosas.

Por ejemplo, ¿usa tu amigo webmail¿ ¿es su webmail el que directamente lo marca como spam? ¿si no, ha configurado el filtros antispam en su buzón webmail?

Si no usa webmail, y es su cliente local (mutt, sylpheed, kmail, evolution o lo que esté usando) el que marca el correo como spam, primero tendrá que revisar las reglas de filtrado que tenga, luego identificar la que manda el correo al buzón de spam, y luego ver por qué tu correo es identificado por dicha regla como spam. No existe una respuesta genérica a esto, como puedes ver. El fallo puede estar en varias cosas, pero lo más seguro es que el problema sea completamente suyo, y no tuyo.

----------

## alexluna

los qe me reportan que es spam es hotmail y yahoo, bueno, esos son lo que c que me los detecta como spam, porke a esos he mandado solamente correos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *alexluna wrote:*   

> los qe me reportan que es spam es hotmail y yahoo, bueno, esos son lo que c que me los detecta como spam, porke a esos he mandado solamente correos.

 

No uso hotmail ni yahoo (ni planeo hacerlo), así que tampoco te puedo dar una guía exacta de qué hacer. Pero yo comenzaría mirando la configuración de dichas cuentas. Logeate en sus portales respectivos y mira la configuración de las cuentas, busca la config de anti-spam, filtrado o como sea que le llamen. I mira a ver como está puesta.

Seguramente haya algo puesto para bloquear postfix y similares, siguiendo en la línea monopolista de estas dos compañías.  :Razz: 

----------

## Zagloj

Yahoo es bueno en eso, una vez una dirección es marcada como no spam (tienes que entrar a la carpeta, abrir el mensaje y desde ahí marcas) seguramente no vuelve a la carpeta de spam, yo comparando con otros gratuitos he tenido grata experiencia, igual conozco muy pocos.  :Embarassed:  Además con el envío POP puedes pedir que te mande el spam con etiqueta [BULK], para mí muy útil, para los falsos positivos (que son puntuales, aunque muy "jodidos").

----------

## kropotkin

tienes MX y NS ???

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

SPF, Te falta el Sender Policy Framework en tu servidor. por eso es que te lo detecta como spam.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sender_Policy_Framework

Salud!

----------

